# Italy Serie A 24-25 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 6, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
24 Aug 19:00 Hellas Verona - AC Milan 4.50 3.70 1.83 +176 Hellas Verona - AC Milan 
24 Aug 21:45 Sampdoria Genoa - Juventus Turin 5.50 3.85 1.67 +177 Sampdoria Genoa - Juventus Turin 
25 Aug 19:00 Inter Milan - Genoa FC 1.75 3.70 5.00 +175 Inter Milan - Genoa FC 
25 Aug 21:45 AC Fiorentina - Catania Calcio 1.57 3.85 7.00 +178 AC Fiorentina - Catania Calcio 
25 Aug 21:45 AS Livorno - AS Roma 3.30 3.30 2.30 +175 AS Livorno - AS Roma 
25 Aug 21:45 SSC Napoli - Bologna FC 1.44 4.50 8.00 +183 SSC Napoli - Bologna FC 
25 Aug 21:45 Parma FC - AC Chievo Verona 2.00 3.30 4.20 +174 Parma FC - AC Chievo Verona 
25 Aug 21:45 Lazio Roma - Udinese Calcio 2.00 3.40 4.00 +174 Lazio Roma - Udinese Calcio 
25 Aug 21:45 FC Turin - US Sassuolo Calcio 2.10 3.30 3.80 +174 FC Turin - US Sassuolo Calcio 
25 Aug 21:45 Cagliari Calcio - Atalanta Bergamasca 2.40 3.25 3.15 +171


----------



## friket (Aug 7, 2013)

Full predictions for Italy Serie A available on *** EDIT by admin: stop the spam or you will be banned. You can post links of your sites on your signature only


----------

